# Memory Dog



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Hi Y'all









I just returned from Newfoundland ,we were there on a vacation, we took our Scnauzer, "Breagha " with us, she became ill while we were in Gander and we had have her put down(pancetitisand diabetes) she was a month short of being thirteen years old, When she was well she spent all her time with me , in the yard, in the car, and in my work shop. I have carved this tribute to her and I know it keep her memory with me for ever

Bruce


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your mate and friend. The carving is real nice and will keep her memory alive.


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Hi Bob

Thanks for the kind words,It was hard choice to make but I know she was ready to go, one has to do what is right for the animal . We plan to be pet free for awhile, we have alot to consider as my wife is looking at retiring next spring. We are starting to look at down sizing over the next 12 months, get rid of stuff we don't or use.
I guess you into winter in KF a bit cooler . Take care, keep up the nice scroll work, loved the shell
Bruce


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

That's a real shame Bruce. A good dog is probably the best friend you can have. I've missed my Maggie for several years, a Yellow Lab. We inherited my mother in laws Schnauzer and had her for a few years. A real sweet old girl. She was about the same age as yours and past away the morning we were to take a flight with Mother in Laws ashes home for a funeral. Very ironic. Your carving will be wonderful memory of your best friend.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Very nice carving to remember your faithful companion.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

very sorry to hear of your loss …..... it hurts bad …..... lovely tribute to your best friend ever


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

> That s a real shame Bruce. A good dog is probably the best friend you can have. I ve missed my Maggie for several years, a Yellow Lab. We inherited my mother in laws Schnauzer and had her for a few years. A real sweet old girl. She was about the same age as yours and past away the morning we were to take a flight with Mother in Laws ashes home for a funeral. Very ironic. Your carving will be wonderful memory of your best friend.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Thanks
Burly Bob
I know I will miss "Breagha" for a long time,we will likely be pet less for a few years, we went ten years between Schnauzers before, maybe we will find one in five years that takes our hearts
Bruce


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

> Very nice carving to remember your faithful companion.
> 
> - BB1


 Thanks
for the kind words
Bruce


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

> very sorry to hear of your loss …..... it hurts bad …..... lovely tribute to your best friend ever
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Thanks
For the kind words, an animal in my home is a family member first class
Bruce


----------

